# [squirrelmail] pour le passer en français... (résolu)

## TooGen

Bonjour a tous,

Bon on entre dans le vif du sujet  :Wink: 

Alors voila je me suis monté un serveur mail avec les virtuals host et tout ça.

Il y a tout qui marche nikel mais reste le problème avec squirrelmail, je n'arrive pas a le passer en français.

Déjà je ne trouve pas le packet pour ma version 1.4.6 mais j'ai essayé avec d'autre version et il y a rien a faire il reste en anglais.

J'ai essayer de modifier le fichier i18n.php (je crois que c'est ça de mémoire) mais sans succès...

Quand je vais sur la page: http://serveur/squirrelmail/src/configtest.php

j'ai ce message d'erreur :

```
  ERROR: You have set fr_FR as your default language, but I cannot find this translation (should be in ../locale/fr_FR/LC_MESSAGES/squirrelmail.mo). Please note that you have to download translations separately from the main SquirrelMail package.
```

j'espere que quelqu'un pourra m'aider...

Merci a tous!

Vive Gentoooooooooooo!

EDIT: Done! :p

----------

## geekounet

Je ne connais pas la réponse à ton pb, mais t'as un pb avec les é/er :

passé=> passer (surtout dans le titre, ça change le sens, je trouvais ça vraiment bizarre)

déja=>déjà

érreur=>erreur

espere=>espère

aidé=>aider

et j'en passe ...

M'en veux pas, je suis comme ça, j'aime bien chipotter ...

... et puis comme ça => postcount++   :Laughing: 

C'est bon j'y vais => []

----------

## letoff

 *TooGen wrote:*   

> Bonjour a tous,

 

Salut,

 *TooGen wrote:*   

> Bon on entre dans le vif du sujet 
> 
> Alors voila je me suis monté un serveur mail avec les virtuals host et tout ça.
> 
> Il y a tout qui marche nikel mais reste le problème avec squirrelmail, je n'arrive pas a le passé en français.

 

No problemo. Tu vas sur le site de Squirrelmail, et tu récupères les locales qui correspondent à ta version. Tu les places dans le répertoire ad-hoc (/var/www/tonsite/htdocs/squirrelmail/locale) et tu lances l'install.

Ensuite comme tu demanderas certainement comment transformer le dossier Send en Envoyés et Inbox en Boîte de réception, voici une url qui fera ton bonheur: http://www.squirrelmail-fr.org/index.php?page=faq_display&id=14

En espérant t'avoir aidé.

----------

## BuBuaBu

dans : ./squirrelmail/config/config.php

tu dois avoir le paramètre : $squirrelmail_default_language = 'fr_FR';

enfin le fr_FR est pour avoir le français de france.

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *letoff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No problemo. Tu vas sur le site de Squirrelmail, et tu récupères les locales qui correspondent à ta version. Tu les places dans le répertoire ad-hoc (/var/www/tonsite/htdocs/squirrelmail/locale) et tu lances l'install.
> 
> 

 

Comme on est sous gentoo, on a portage qui a deja tout fais.   :Smile: 

----------

## letoff

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> Comme on est sous gentoo, on a portage qui a deja tout fais.  

 

Ca n'était pas le cas lorsque je l'ai installé.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## letoff

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> Comme on est sous gentoo, on a portage qui a deja tout fais.  

 

A priori ce n'est d'ailleurs toujours pas le cas:

```
marge ~ # qlist squirrelmail|grep locale

/usr/share/webapps/squirrelmail/1.4.6/htdocs/locale/README.locales

/usr/share/webapps/squirrelmail/1.4.6/htdocs/locale/index.php

/usr/share/webapps/squirrelmail/1.4.6/htdocs/locale/timezones.cfg
```

Il faut donc continuer à télécharger le fichier des traductions à la main.

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *letoff wrote:*   

>  *BuBuaBu wrote:*   Comme on est sous gentoo, on a portage qui a deja tout fais.   
> 
> A priori ce n'est d'ailleurs toujours pas le cas:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

J'ai la 1.4.5-r1 avec toute les locales, les choses ont du evoluer.

----------

## letoff

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> J'ai la 1.4.5-r1 avec toute les locales, les choses ont du evoluer.

 

Attention, le contenu de /usr/share/webapps/squirrelmail/1.4.5-r1/htdocs/plugins/gpg/locale/ ne représente pas les locales!

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *letoff wrote:*   

>  *BuBuaBu wrote:*   J'ai la 1.4.5-r1 avec toute les locales, les choses ont du evoluer. 
> 
> Attention, le contenu de /usr/share/webapps/squirrelmail/1.4.5-r1/htdocs/plugins/gpg/locale/ ne représente pas les locales!

 

```
 ls /var/www/webmail/htdocs/squirrelmail/locale/

README.locales  ca_ES  de_DE  eu_ES  fr_FR  id_ID      ja_JP  nb_NO  pt_BR  sk_SK  timezones.cfg  zh_TW

ar              cs_CZ  el_GR  fa_IR  he_IL  index.php  ko_KR  nl_NL  pt_PT  sl_SI  tr_TR

bg_BG           cy_GB  en_GB  fi_FI  hr_HR  is_IS      lt_LT  nn_NO  ro_RO  sr_YU  ug

bn_IN           da_DK  es_ES  fo_FO  hu_HU  it_IT      ms_MY  pl_PL  ru_RU  sv_SE  zh_CN
```

```
ls /var/www/webmail/htdocs/squirrelmail/locale/fr_FR/LC_MESSAGES/

archive_mail.mo  spam_buttons.mo  squirrelmail.mo  vacation_local.mo  yelp.mo

archive_mail.po  spam_buttons.po  squirrelmail.po  vacation_local.po  yelp.po

[b][/b]
```

----------

## letoff

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  ls /var/www/webmail/htdocs/squirrelmail/locale/
> 
> ...

 

D'accord, ça c'est ton installation finale par webapp-config, mais j'ai aussi la 1.4.5-r1:

```
marge ~ # ll /usr/share/webapps/squirrelmail/1.4.5-r1/htdocs/locale/

total 16

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  473 jan 30 00:30 index.php

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2153 jan 30 00:30 README.locales

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7861 jan 30 00:30 timezones.cfg
```

Et puis:

 *Quote:*   

> marge ~ # cat /usr/share/webapps/squirrelmail/1.4.5-r1/htdocs/locale/README.locales
> 
> SquirrelMail distributes translations separately from the main package.
> 
> If you are using SquirrelMail from CVS, you can download translations with
> ...

 

Es-tu certain de ne pas avoir fait le téléchargement toi-même? Parce que sinon il y a des choses qui m'échappent...

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *letoff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es-tu certain de ne pas avoir fait le téléchargement toi-même? Parce que sinon il y a des choses qui m'échappent...

 

absolument certain : 1- j'aurai jamais mis autan de locale

2- je m'en sert pas je garde le defaut : anglais   :Smile: 

Enfin, c'est pas grave, si il faut les télécharger après install, c'est la réponse qu'il faut laissé pour resoudre le post.

----------

## letoff

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> absolument certain : 1- j'aurai jamais mis autan de locale
> 
> 2- je m'en sert pas je garde le defaut : anglais  
> ...

 

Ok, je te crois sur parole. Néanmoins j'aimerai bien comprendre pourquoi nous n'avons pas eu le même résultat. Ca c'est quelque chose qui me chagrine.  A la base on a quand même dû récupérer des fichiers identiques non? Je vais regarder le contenu de l'ebuild des fois qu'il y ai quelque chose que je n'ai pas vu.

ps: toutes les locales sont dans un seul et unique fichier. Mais tu as raison, peut-être devrais-je regarder pourquoi emerge et/ou webapp-config ne font pas ce boulot.

----------

## dapsaille

j'ai un simple

LINGUAS="fr FR_fr fr_FR" 

dans mon /etc/make.conf

et un emerge squirrelmail m'as installé la local mais j'ai du modifier la conf comme dit plus haut pour l'activer :p

----------

## letoff

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> j'ai un simple
> 
> LINGUAS="fr FR_fr fr_FR" 
> 
> dans mon /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

Arf, c'est interressant ça, moi j'ai un 

```
LINGUAS="fr fr_FR en en_US"
```

 et comme dit plus haut j'ai dû aller me chercher les fichiers de locales à la main. Ceci étant, je n'ai rien vu dans l'ebuild qui fasse ce dont bubuabu et toi parlez. Franchement je serais très curieux d'en apprendre un peu plus là dessus car le but d'avoir une Gentoo c'est quand même de comprendre comment les choses se passent.  :Smile: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *letoff wrote:*   

> Ceci étant, je n'ai rien vu dans l'ebuild qui fasse ce dont bubuabu et toi parlez. Franchement je serais très curieux d'en apprendre un peu plus là dessus car le but d'avoir une Gentoo c'est quand même de comprendre comment les choses se passent. 

 

Je n'ai rien vu non plus. Mais ce n'est pas l'ebuild avec lequel j'ai fait l'install : il n'est plus dans portage.

----------

## letoff

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> Je n'ai rien vu non plus. Mais ce n'est pas l'ebuild avec lequel j'ai fait l'install : il n'est plus dans portage.

 

Exact, c'est pour celà que je suis un fervant militant du GLEP 19. Tiens d'ailleurs je vais mettre ça dans ma signature...  :Smile: 

----------

## TooGen

sniifff

j'avais deja telecharger le packet pour le fr_FR....

Bon la j'ai recommencer

```
wget http://ovh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/squirrelmail/all_locales-1.4.6-20060409.tar.gz
```

Ensuite j'ai decompresser et j'ai installer... Mais j'ai toujours la même erreur:

```
ERROR: You have set fr_FR as your default language, but I cannot find this translation (should be in ../locale/fr_FR/LC_MESSAGES/squirrelmail.mo). Please note that you have to download translations separately from the main SquirrelMail package.
```

```
ls  

COPYING.locales                 ar     cy_GB  es_ES  fo_FO  hu_HU      is_IS  locale  nn_NO  ru_RU  timezones.cfg  zh_CN

ChangeLog.locales               bg_BG  da_DK  et_EE  fr_FR  id_ID      it_IT  lt_LT   pl_PL  sk_SK  tr_TR          zh_TW

README.locales                  bn_IN  de_DE  eu_ES  he_IL  images     ja_JP  ms_MY   pt_BR  sl_SI  ug

ReleaseNotes.locales            ca_ES  el_GR  fa_IR  help   index.php  ka     nb_NO   pt_PT  sr_YU  uk_UA

all_locales-1.4.6-20060409.tar  cs_CZ  en_GB  fi_FI  hr_HR  install    ko_KR  nl_NL   ro_RO  sv_SE  version
```

C'est peut être une question de droit :

```
drwxr--r--  3 root  root     4096 Apr 27 16:44 fr_FR
```

Mais ça devrait passer pourtant...

Peut être en utilisant la deuxieme idée, en modifiant mon fichier make.conf.

J'ai bien modifier aussi le fichier config.php:

```

$squirrelmail_default_language = 'fr_FR';

$default_charset       = 'iso-8859-1';

$lossy_encoding        = false;
```

Merci pour vos réponses

Si vous avez d'autres idées...

----------

## letoff

 *TooGen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est peut être une question de droit :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A ben non là ça risque pas. Un petit chmod 755 sur ton fr_FR devrait résoudre ton pb.

----------

## TooGen

Gooooooooooooooooood

le chmod a marché, j'ai reboot apache et tout est opérationnel  :Smile: 

Merci encore pour tout  :Very Happy: 

----------

